# Recomendación de libros de Diseño



## theheras (Jul 26, 2015)

Buenas tardes a todos, les comento que he venido siguiendo el foro, pero hasta apenas me anime a registrarme. Quisiera saber si alguien me puede recomendar algunos libros sobre diseño de transmisores y receptores. También de amplificadores de audio. Es para preparar mi tesis. Por lo que se los agradecería mucho.
De igual forma si alguno de ustedes necesita ayuda cuenten con migo. 
Saludos a Todos y gracias.

Nota: No importa si son libros en Ingles


----------



## miguelus (Jul 27, 2015)

Buenos días.

Para comenzar, busca con Google, publicaciones de "Oscar M. Santa Cruz"

Tiene cosas muy interesantes.

Una página muy buena...

www.analfatecnicos.net

Sal U2


----------

